# how to make fursuit jaw move?



## CannonFodder (Oct 10, 2010)

I saw a tutorial a while back on how to do it easy, something about elastic, but I don't remember it.
Can someone give me a tutorial or link to a youtube video?


----------



## Willow (Oct 10, 2010)

There's always this thread to help you. 

Though if you type in movable fursuit jaw, or something like that in Google, you'll come up with a few different suiters who have tutorials on it.


----------



## Deo (Oct 10, 2010)

matices.net


----------



## Lyxen (Oct 10, 2010)

take deovaucus's advice she just joined


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 10, 2010)

Lyxen said:


> take deovaucus's advice she just joined


 
A person's join date doesn't mean anything.



CannonFodder said:


> I saw a tutorial a while back on how to do  it easy, something about elastic, but I don't remember it.
> Can someone give me a tutorial or link to a youtube video?


 
Usually when a movable mouth is made with elastic, you are using an elastic band that goes around a formed foam sculpted head. It works like a tendon.


----------



## Jesie (Oct 10, 2010)

I've been here since 2009, and I agree with Deo.

WHAT WILL YOU DO ABOUT THAT HMMMMM?


----------



## Lyxen (Oct 10, 2010)

uhh call you a poser


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 10, 2010)

Lyxen said:


> uhh call you a poser


 
You're the biggest poser around. Pretending to be a furry with a Pokemon for a fursona. :V
Everyone knows those are not real fursonas. :V


----------



## Lyxen (Oct 10, 2010)

i know! im actually half wolf half skunk


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 10, 2010)

Lyxen said:


> i know! im actually half wolf half skunk


 
Wow, sounds like either your mother or father had an identity crisis, or went vegetarian.


----------



## Lyxen (Oct 10, 2010)

well im adopted so i wouldnt know huyk-huyk-huyk


----------



## Jesie (Oct 10, 2010)

_GODDAMNIT._

Can we Ban him now?

Or at lest let me tell him what for. _I wish to unleash my rage._


----------



## Fay V (Oct 10, 2010)

Seriously, now he's just picking fights in threads that aren't even close to the original thread.


----------



## Lyxen (Oct 10, 2010)

Jesie said:


> _GODDAMNIT._
> 
> Can we Ban him now?
> 
> Or at lest let me tell him what for. _I wish to unleash my rage._


 
why don't you just PM that....


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 10, 2010)

Jesie said:


> _GODDAMNIT._
> 
> Can we Ban him now?
> 
> Or at lest let me tell him what for. _I wish to unleash my rage._


 
I seconed that.


Fay V said:


> Seriously, now he's just picking fights in threads that aren't even close to the original thread.


 
He's picking fights with people who have told him to shove it. He's also picking fights with a mod now. :V


----------



## Jesie (Oct 10, 2010)

I will tell him to shove it, _Directly up his ass._

PMs are no fun. Plus Deo enjoys my fits as much as I enjoy hers.


----------



## Lyxen (Oct 10, 2010)

okay there's only one way to settle this. DS Pokemon battle


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 10, 2010)

This thread has served it's purpose and is pointlessly off topic.


----------

